# Purina One Beyond Chicken & Whole Oat? Do I Need A Mix?



## Kayalu (Jul 28, 2013)

I've been doing some research on what to feed my future hedgehog and I know mixes are best but I discovered the Purina One Beyond Chicken & Whole Oat cat food when I was at wal-mart today and I was surprised with what I saw. The first few ingredients were chicken and chicken meal and it had lots of dried fruits and veggies (no grapes or anything citrus) and had egg in it too and there was no corn or fillers for the most part so it seems really nutritious and the percentages were 33% protein 14% fat and 4% fiber so here's my question:

Do I really need to make a mix for this food?

I know it could be recommended but is it absolutely necessary? If so, what would YOU recommend to mix with this specific brand? Also feel free to let me know what mixes or cat food you feed your hedgie! Thanks lots!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not ABSOLUTELY necessary. But it's highly, highly, recommended that you have at least two foods in your food mix. No one knows exactly what hedgie need- so it's nice to have a lot of variety. Having a nice variety, good quality foods, will benefit your hedgie immensely.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's usually recommended to use a mix, no matter what food it is you feed your hedgie.  Reasons - we don't know their exact nutritional requirements, so more than one food increases chances we're giving everything necessary, and feeding a mix gives you extra options in case one food is discontinued or is recalled or becomes otherwise unavailable - hedgies are often picky & a sudden switch in kibble can cause a food strike, which the requires syringe-feeding which is stressful on everyone involved.

If you check the Food Suggestions and Cat Food List stickies at the top of this forum section, you'll find some good ideas for other foods to use! Popular ones on the forum include Blue Buffalo, Natural Balance, Solid Gold, and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul.


----------



## Kayalu (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks! I have one more question. Would this Purina One Beyond be good in a mix with Blue Buffalo's Weight Control adult cat food with 28% protein 9% fat and 8.5% fiber?  Also for these two mixes what would you recommend as the ratio for both? Just half and half?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

That would be fine- half and half would work. However, you might want to pick a different food that has another protein to have more variety instead of having two chicken. (How would you feel if you had to eat just one type of meat the rest of your life) 

I have blue buffalo weight control adult that you just said, Natural Balance Duck & Pea, and Solid Gold Lamb.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm using the Purina one you mentioned as well as a Blue Buffalo. I'm planning to add another because, as Tom mentioned, they're both chicken. I was looking into a Natural Balance one, if I can find it in the stores nearby.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiAndMe said:


> I'm using the Purina one you mentioned as well as a Blue Buffalo. I'm planning to add another because, as Tom mentioned, they're both chicken. I was looking into a Natural Balance one, if I can find it in the stores nearby.


You can buy the natural Balance One here


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

MochiAndMe said:


> Thanks Tom!


Of if you wanted to buy it in person you can use this Natural Balance Store Locator


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by MochiAndMe View Post
> Thanks Tom!
> Of if you wanted to buy it in person you can use this Natural Balance Store Locator


Even better. I'm not too sure how thrilled my parents would be to order food for my girl.


----------



## Kayalu (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the help from both of you! I appreciate it


----------

